

Show HN: Headline - adammenges
http://headline.adammenges.com

======
clay_to_n
Would be cool if you could show a screenshot or online list of the most
recently added articles. Then I could see if I'm interested in them.

How many do you add a day? Does it use a certain tag in Pocket so that I can
keep it separate from my other stuff?

~~~
notjustanymike
Exactly. I'm a little hesitant to pollute my Pocket feed with a bunch of
articles I haven't even seen an example of.

~~~
basch
this works for me precisely because i use readability/instapaper first. since
pocket is neglected, it gives it purpose.

------
quadrature
Why base the entire service on a browser plugin that the user may or may not
have ?. Is the pocket browser plugin popular amongst the techie circle ?

~~~
petercooper
I think it could be. I run a variety of email newsletters and get several
people a year ask about Pocket integration (this doesn't sound like a lot of
people but in terms of the overall number of such enquiries I get, it is -
other services are never mentioned).

